# Growing Crypts Emersed



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

After attending the APC convention I got the bug to try growing crypts emersed. Today I got the hydro flat, tall clear plastic cover, some slotted pots, etc.

I need advice on lighting. I am going to put the flat, about 18" long on my desk near a window but the blinds limit the light coming in. I have a small florescent desk light. What lighting would be best and what duration?

Also, looking for recommendations for further reading. Yes, I am searching but maybe someone can stear me to the good stuff.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what about a full color spectrum spiral bulb screwed in to some spot light reflectors would that work.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I ended up ordering a Zilla Tropical Series Low profile 20" T-5 15 watt from Big Als for $36

Bob


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bob,

$36 for a light seems a lot to me. But it maybe some kind of magical tube. I don't know.

In my hydroponic setup I grew HC under regular Home Depot fluorescent lights.

--Nikolay


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, kind of a lot but I needed a relatively small light suitable to go over the container at the back of my desk.

If I had a lot of space, a shop light would have been my first choice.

We shall see how magical <grin>

Bob


----------

